# المضخات الغاطسه



## لقنو (24 مايو 2006)

الاخوه الكرام بعد التحيه نأمل تزويدى باانواع المضخات الغاطسه للمياه لعمق 200 الى300م


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 مايو 2006)

الأخ لقنو .
لأيوجد مضخات غاطسه لهذا العمق . الماء موجود تحت عمق 10-50 ولا يستخدم مضخات غاطسة
لسحب الماء بل مضخة عادية سعة 1-4 حصان حسب قطر الأنبوب الذي يصب الماء .
اما طريقة السحب هو مد انبوب مطاطي مرن داخل البير وملئه بالماء للتخلص من حجم الهواء الموجود في الأنبوب
ثم بسرعة يربط في فتحة السحب للمحرك . وعادتا نختار محرك 1400 دورة بالدقيقة.

البغدادي


----------



## لقنو (27 مايو 2006)

الاخوه الكرام الماء موجود 200م 300م فى ليبيا


----------



## eyadamk (27 مايو 2006)

سلام

شوف المواقع التالية لشركات بتصنع مضخات غاطسة يمكن تفيدك

http://www.goulds.com/

http://submersible-pumps.globalspec.com/

http://www.catpumps.com


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 مايو 2006)

الأخ لقنو العزيز
اذا كان العمق مثلما تقول زّيد من طول الأنبوب المطاطي الداخل الى البير ونفس مبدأ العمل .

ولك التوفيق

البغدادي


----------



## emadbunyan (9 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الاعزاء
مضخات الابار الغاطسة للاعماق المذكورة من 200 -300 متر من الافضل استخدام المضخات الغاطسة الكهربائية ولكن نوعها يعتمد على انتاجية البئر (كمية الماء الممكن استخراجها من البئر) وكذلك مستوى الماء الثابت والمستوى المتحرك وعند معرفة هذه المعلومات يمكن معرفة المضخة الملائمة من خلال منحنيات القدرة والانتاجية للمضخة حيث ان لكل (بشارة impler) امكانية رفع معينة وانتاجية معينة


----------



## وليد عبد المجيد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

المضخات الغاطسه مقرفه جدا فى صيانتها و مشاكلها كتير 
كما ان تكلفتها ليست هينه 

لقد تعاملت معاها فى ابار المياه المعدنية فى سيوة و غيرها و كانت تستخدم فى اعمق اكثر من كده بكثير 

لو أمكن استخدام الوصلات المرنه و استخدام مضخه عادية على السطح كما اشار مشرفنا القدير يكون أحسن 
​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 أكتوبر 2008)

وليد عبد المجيد قال:


> المضخات الغاطسه مقرفه جدا فى صيانتها و مشاكلها كتير
> كما ان تكلفتها ليست هينه
> 
> لقد تعاملت معاها فى ابار المياه المعدنية فى سيوة و غيرها و كانت تستخدم فى اعمق اكثر من كده بكثير
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا .

فعلا انها اقتصادية وغير مكلفة ولا تحتاج الى صيانة .

تقبل تحياتي وفائق تقديري .


البغدادي:20:


----------



## arslanouk (12 أكتوبر 2008)

لحظة ياأخوان ..... أولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا تنسوا أن المضخات عموما لايمكن أن تسحب من عمق أكثر من 10 متر نظريا و 8 متر عمليا في أحسن الأحوال و ذلك أن المضخة في السحب تعتمد على عمل تخلخل عند فتحة السحب - أي هبوط للضغط عن الضغط الجوي المساوي بحدود 1 بار ( اي 10 متر ماء ) - و فرق الضغط هذا يؤدي الى السحب .

وفي حالة الأخ السائل , لابد من أستخدام المضخة الغاطسة ( المضخة والمحرك بالأسفل بالماء ) أو المضخة العامودية ( المضخة بالماء والمحرك بالأعلى ) , وأضيف .. إذا تم أختيار المضخة بشكل صحيح مع مراعاة طبيعة المياه , ومراعاة تعليمات التشغيل , وأستعمال الحمايات الازمة .. فإن هذه المضخات تخدم لسنوات ( 5 الى 8 سنوات ) بدون الحاجة لفكها . 

تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 أكتوبر 2008)

كلامك منطقي ومعقول وشكرا جزيلا على الرد وابداء رأيك .

لكن يا اخي الفاضل هناك مضخات عمل حرفي مصممة حسب الضرورة تعمل بعمق 20 متر وقطر الانبوب الماص 4أنج

وهذا التصميم يعتمد على نوع الزعنفة وعزم المحرك وعدد الدورات في الدقيقة .

اذا كانت تجربتك اوسع تفضل مشكورا بأبداء رأيك في الموضوع , وليكن نقاش جماعي مبني على اسس صحيحة 

ومبادئ سليمة .


تقبل امتناني,

البغدادي


----------



## داجر (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراُ على المعلمومات


----------



## arslanouk (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم البغدادي .. تحياتي لك وللجميع

في الحقيقة لم أفهم المقصود بـ ( مضخات عمل حرفي ) و ( تعمل بعمق 20 متر )
لنكن أكثر تحديدا ... هل المقصود أن المضخة موجودة على عمق 20 متر - وهذا شيء عادي ولاخلاف عليه ,
أم تقصد أن المضخة فوق , ومستوى الماء على عمق 20 متر ؟ - وهذا هو الخلاف ؟؟؟

على العموم أخي الكريم وبغض النظر عن شكل وتصميم الزعنفة وعزم المحرك - فكل ذلك يلعب دورا - ولكن لايمكن لأي مضخة أن تسحب أكثر من 10 متر - نظريا - وأقل من ذلك عمليا وحكما . وهذا مبني على أساس صحيح . 

( و ذلك أن المضخة في السحب تعتمد على عمل تخلخل عند فتحة السحب - أي هبوط للضغط عن الضغط الجوي المساوي بحدود 1 بار = 10 متر ماء ) - و فرق الضغط هذا يؤدي الى السحب ) - فلا يمكن أن تنزل بالضغط لأقل من الصفر المطلق (وأنت سيد العارفين )
(( أرتفاع سحب المضخة يساوي لأرتفاع عمود الماء الذي يسببه فرق الضغط بين الضغط عند فتحة السحب للمضخة والضغط المطبق على سطح الماء ( وهو الضغط الجوي عادة أي 10 متر ) , مع الأخذ بالأعتبار لعوامل الفقد... ))

أعتقد أن الموضوع أصبح واضحا .. وإن لم يكن أرجو الإيماء 

وتفضلوا تحياتي ...


----------



## سمورنت (21 فبراير 2009)

*توجد مضخات غاطسة تنزل اكتر من 200م*

اريد ان اخبرك اخى شكرى ان هناك العديد من الشركات تزود العالم برمته بمضخات غاطسة تستطيع ان تنزل مسافات اكتر من 200 متر.واتكلم بصفتى تقنى قى هدا المجال للاكتر من10سنوات.وساكتفى بدكر بعض انواع هده المضخات الاكتر نجاحا بالمناطق الصحراوية متل ليبيا وهى كالاتى ksb/sear panilli/rotos azuria/jet/grudfos/franklin/emu/aturia/cabrariالخ وقوة هده المحركات تبدا منhp5.5 /hp7.5/hp10/hb12.5/hp15/hp17/hp20/hp25/hp45 الى مانهاية.وشكرا


----------



## خليل محمد مصطفى (22 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز :

انصحك باستخدام المضخات العامودية الخاصة بالابار العميقة وتسمى deep well vertical pump or turbine pump ويوجد مصنع بالسعودية لهذا النوع وهو معروف ويقوم بتزويد هذا النوع من المضخات لكثير من الدول ومنها ليبيا وخيار المضخات العامودية هو الخيار المناسب للعمق المطلوب وهي افضل من ناحية الصيانة من المضخات الغاطسة اذا اردت معلومات اكثر يمكنني المتابعة معك 

م.خليل محمد


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (22 فبراير 2009)

ما قاله الاخ arslanouk هو صحيح 100% ويجب الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار ما يعرف بNPSH وهذا يمكن حسابه وهو ضغط التخلخل الذي من الممكن ان تعمل المضخة عنده وأذا كان مستوى سحب السائل اعلى من هذا الضغط فالمضخة لاتعمل أن استعمال مضخات عادية في سحب الماء من عمق يتجاوز 200 متر هو اسلوب خاطي ولا توجد مضخة في العالم قادرة على العمل بهذا الشكل والطريقة الصحيحة هي أستعمال مضخة غاطسة تنزل الى داخل البئر وهذه شائعة جدا في عمليات حقن الماء في ابار النفط وافضل المضخات المستعملة في هذا الاسلوب هي ksb وتنزل داخل البئر لعمق يتجاوز احيانا 300 متر وتقوم بعملها بصورة صحيحة لسحب الماء وان NPSH هو غير ضروري في المضخات الغاطسة لانه داخل الماء مباشرة ويكون العامل الرئيسي هو التغلب على فقد الاحتكاك لتوصيل الماء الى الارتفاع المطلوب .


----------



## سمورنت (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اود ان اضيف شيئا لما سبق مناقشته من قبل هو ان هناك فرق بين المضخات الغاطسة و المضخات العادية فالاولى تتجاوز 200م نزولا و اكتر من دلك حسب عمق الاباروقوة محركها الكهربائى/يعمل على 3 فاز/.وهنا لا اتكلم عن المضخات التي تستعمل في المنازلا و المسابيح الصغيرة بل اتكلم عن المستعملة في المشاريع الكبرى في الزراعة و الصناعة و غيرها .ام المضخات العادية فيمكنها ان تنزل الى مسافة 50متر وهنا اريد ان اشير الى ان البئر يجب ان يكون قطره اكبر من1م لكي يتم تنزيلها الى هده المسافة اي الى 50م وبعد دلك توصل بانبوب الشفط الدي يمكنه ان ينزل الى حدود 3 امتار .اما الكلام عن الجودة فدلك يعود لمواد الخام التي تم بها صناعة هده المضخات والى نوعية المياه الجوفية الموجودة في البئروالى قوة الاحصنة التي يجب معرفتها لتتلاءم مع مسافة تواجد الماء في البئر ولا ننسى دورالتقني الدي يجب ان يكون على دراية تامة بتركيبها تركيبا سليما مراعيا للزيادة او النقص في الكهرباء او نقص ماء البئر


----------



## علاء الخطاطبة (23 فبراير 2009)

Dear All;

For this application you can use either the line shaft vertical turbine pumps or the submerisble turbine pumps. 
For the vertical turbine pumps it can be installed up to 350 m deep while for submersible type it can be installed up to 600 m and some times more.
Here in saudi arabia we have installed submersible pumps up to 550 m.
However, thier are a lot of companies working in this field like goulds pumps, bayron jackson, national, jonston and much more. 
If you need any further help in this field I can help you because I am working in the same field.


----------



## almarwany983 (14 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل وقد افادني ومن لدية مواضيع تخص تصميم ومد أنابيب شبكات المياة والمجاري فأرجو تزويدي به برساله خاصة ودمتم للنضال 
صدامي حتى أخر قطرة دم


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (15 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mfm (18 مايو 2009)

أؤيد كلام الأخ arslanouk بخصوص عمق سحب المضخة وكما ذكر من بعض الزملاء فإن هناك المضخات الغاطسة (المحرك في الماء) وتركب على مختلف العماق حسب التصميم.
والمضخات العمودية ( المحرك على السطح) ولكن لا يفضل تركيبها على عمق يزيد عن 360م.


----------



## أبوميمونة (10 نوفمبر 2009)

www.rovitti.com


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اذا كان العمق 200و300 فى هذه الحالة لا يصلح الا طلمبة أعماق وليست طلمبة غاطسة


----------



## shadi84 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان تنصحوني على افضل وارخص الطرق لرفع الماء من الوادي الى ارتفاع 300متر وماهي افضل المضخات التي استعملها لذلك وايهما افضل الغاطسات الكهربائيه ام المضخات الديزليه مع العلم ان هناك صعوبه لانزالها الى الوادي وتصليحها هناك ولايوجد طريق سيارة يصل الى اسفل الوادي


----------



## د.محبس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ لقنو .
> لأيوجد مضخات غاطسه لهذا العمق . الماء موجود تحت عمق 10-50 ولا يستخدم مضخات غاطسة
> لسحب الماء بل مضخة عادية سعة 1-4 حصان حسب قطر الأنبوب الذي يصب الماء .
> اما طريقة السحب هو مد انبوب مطاطي مرن داخل البير وملئه بالماء للتخلص من حجم الهواء الموجود في الأنبوب
> ...



انا استخدمت 4 مضخة نوع ماركس صينية الصنع 3000 rpm ذات انابيب من المضخة الى داخل المياة عمق 5 متر فقط لدفع المياة الجوفية الناتجة من الهور خارج موقع العمل وكانت ذو فائدة ولكن فيها عيب واحد ان بداية سحبها متذبذب تسحب قليل ثم تنقطع بس ان قطر الانبوب 8 انج اي كبير و لايمكن تفريغة من الهواء او ملئه بالماء لانه غير مرن تماما اشبه بالمقوس


----------



## General michanics (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ لقنو :
المضخات الغاطسة تستخدم للمياه ذات أعماق من 8 إلى 10 متر ما يسمى بارتفاع السحب الأعظمي للمضخة
أما بالنسبة للأعماق 400 و 500 فهي آبار ارتوازية تحتاج لأنواع مضخات خاصة لها غزارة معينة تتعلق بالعمق و عدد البروانات (المراوح) و استطاعة المضخة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> انا استخدمت 4 مضخة نوع ماركس صينية الصنع 3000 rpm ذات انابيب من المضخة الى داخل المياة عمق 5 متر فقط لدفع المياة الجوفية الناتجة من الهور خارج موقع العمل وكانت ذو فائدة ولكن فيها عيب واحد ان بداية سحبها متذبذب تسحب قليل ثم تنقطع بس ان قطر الانبوب 8 انج اي كبير و لايمكن تفريغة من الهواء او ملئه بالماء لانه غير مرن تماما اشبه بالمقوس



ان السحب المتذبب او المتقطع هو نتيجة ووجود هواء او فقاعات هوائية وعليه يجب استنزاف الهواء او صب الماء في الانبوب الممتد لكي يخرج الهواء .

لكن الفحص النظري والمعاينة وتشخيص الخلل الموقعي هو الاحسن .

تقبل فائق التقدير .


البغدادي


----------



## الـساهر (25 مايو 2010)

الى جميع المهندسين
ارجو تزويدي بمخطط يوضح فيه كيفية نصب المضخات الكراندفوسsp
بحساب الهيد وكيف تخصص المضخات للأبار 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
اخوكم م.أحمد


----------



## سمورنت (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخى المحترم كل ما تبحث عنه تجده فى الكتيبات الالكترونية للارشادات لاي مصنوع لشركة 

GRUDFOS 
بالموقع التالي 
www.grudfos.fr
وتحميل هده الكتيبات ىالمجان 
واتمنى لك التوفيق.


----------



## عوبل (29 يونيو 2010)

اشكركم على قبولي في هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## ABO ANOUR (13 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

الأخوة الكرام 

ما هي أنواع المضخات التي تعمل لضخ المياه الجوفية من عمق 200 متر 

و هل يمكن تشغيلها بالطاقة البديلة مثل طواحين الهواء


----------



## hasmal100 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*مرحباَ*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.....تم تركيب مضخة غاطسة على عمق 450 مترا تعطي 50 مترا مكعبا في الساعة مستوى المياه الستاتيكي 405 مترا مستوى المياه الديناميكي 415 مترا مزودة بجهد كهربائي 380 فولت التيار 180 امبير..بعد مرور شهرين على التركيب و الضخ بقي منسوب المياه 415 متراَ و التيار 180 امبير اما الانتاجية تدنت الى 25 متر مكعب في الساعة..تم اغلاق السكر (فوهة البئر) لمدة دقيقة و بقي التيار 180 فولت...نريد معرفة العيب الحاصل؟؟ هل من مساعدة


----------



## General michanics (16 أكتوبر 2010)

Grandfous pumps


----------



## arslanouk (17 أكتوبر 2010)

هل يمكن اعطاء معلومات أكثر:
- الضغط الكلي للمضخة Total head 
- الضغط عند رأس البئر ( قبل وبعد المشكلة ان أمكن )
- استطاعة المحرك الراكب ( هل هي 150 حصان؟ )
- نوعية المياه في البئر؟
- نوعية المواسير المستخدمة؟
- الأستخدام: أين تذهب المياه المضخوخة؟ الى خزان مفتوح على سطح الأرض؟ أم غير ذلك؟يرجى التوضيح.

وشكرا


----------



## hasmal100 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الضغط الكلي للمضخة:550
استطاعة المحرك :125 حصان
نوعية المياه:خالية من الغازات
المواسير المستخدمة حديدية (rotary( 
المياه تذهب الى خزان مقفل مرتفع حوالي 40 متراَ عن فوهة البئر 
ملاحظة:فحص المضخة يتم عند فوهة البئر


----------



## arslanouk (17 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم..
حسب المعطيات أعلاه, يجب أن يكون الضغط عند رأس البئر حوالي 125 الى 130 م بحالة التشغيل الطبيعي.
وعند اغلاق السكر نهائيا أي عند تدفق = 0 , يجب أن ترتفع قيمة الضغط الى ضغط الأغلاق ( وهي عند نقطة التقاء منحني أداء المضخة مع عمود قراءة الضغط عند الغزارة صفر) - حسب منحني أداء المضخة المستخدمة. وعندها لابد أن تنخفض قيمة التيار. ولكن حسب كلامك قيمة التيار لاتتغير وهذا شيئ غير طبيعي!!!
طالما أن قيمة التيار لاتتغير ذلك يعني أن المضخة تعمل عند نفس نقطة التشغيل أي نفس التدفق والغزارة.

فاذا كانت المعطيات والقراءات السابقة صحيحة, فالأحتمال أن يكون هناك تسريب في المواسير ضمن البئر (نتيجة كسر في أحد المواسير أو الوصلات لاسيما أن الضغط عال خاصة في المواسير السفلية). 

وهذا هو الأحتمال الأقرب ....

أرجوا أن تضعنا بالصورة فيا قد أل اليه الموضوع...

مع التحية...


----------



## hasmal100 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز
بالنسبة للموضوع اعلاه لا يوجد ساعة قياس ضغط على فوهة البئر ..نرجو توضيح كيفية احتساب الضغط الذي ذكرتم بين 125 و 139 م..علما ان الضخ يتم على فوهة البئر مباشرة وشكرا


----------



## arslanouk (19 أكتوبر 2010)

​أخي الكريم...​ذكرت سابقا أن المياه تذهب الى خزان مرتفع 40 متر عن الأرض . والأن تقول أن الضخ يتم عند فوهة البئر مباشرة!! فأرجو الايضاح ...​​بالنسبة لحساب الضغط عند رأس البئر:​الضغط الكلي للمضخة 550 متر – حسب كلامك –​المنسوب الديناميكي : 415 متر​الضغط عند رأس لبئر : 550 – 415 = 135 متر​ومع الأخذ بالأعتبار المفاقيد بالضغط ( حسب التدفق ومواد وقطر المواسير ) – تقديريا ≈ 10 متر​أي الضغط المتوقع عند رأس البئر ≈ 125 متر​اذا اعتبرنا أن المياه تضخ الى خزان عالي 40 متر , اذا المياه تصل الى ذلك الخزان بضغط حوالي 80 متر ( أيضا مع الأخذ بالأعتبار الضياعات ).​طبعا هذا ضغط عالي , الا اذا كان مطلوبا هذا الضغط عند الخزان العالي والا هناك خطأ في حساب الضغط أواختيار المضخة مسبقا !!!​​مرة أخرى, كل الحسابات والأستنتاجات أعلاه تمت بناءا على المعطيات امسبقة.​​مع التحية...​


----------



## hasmal100 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

عزيزي المتابع ذكرت لك سابقا ملأحظة ان عملية الضخ تتم عند فوهة البئر وعذرا نسيت ان اذكر لك انة تم فصل خط الدفع الموصل الى الخزان عن طريق سكر وتم بعد ذالك فتح سكر عند فوهة البئر فيدونج وعندها بدات عملية الفحص واعيد لك المعطيات التالية 
عمق المضخة 450 م
الستاتيكي 405 
الديناميكي 415 
قطر مواسير الدفع 4 انش من الحديد 
الانتاجية50متر مكعب تدنت الى 25متر مكعب في الساعة وبقي التيار 180 امبير 
عدم وجود ساعة ضغط عند فوهة البئر واجرينا التجارب السابقة باقفال السكر وبقي التيار 180 امبير 
تم التوضيح مع التحية


----------



## arslanouk (19 أكتوبر 2010)

عزيزي ... على العموم لاتغيير على ماسبق
واذا أمكن ابقنا على اطلاع على الموضوع

وشكرا...


----------



## hasmal100 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

عزيزي عندما يتم فك المضخة سنعلمك بالنتائج وشكرا


----------



## hasmal100 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

عزيزي المتابع 
لقد تم فك المجموعة الغاطسة من داخل البئر وتبين لنا بعد الفحص ان مجموعة المراوح متاكلة مع خلل في الباغات بسبب النسبة العالية من الا تربة التي كانت تخرج من البئر اثناء عملية الضخ ولفترة حوالي شهرين ونصف تم استبدال مجموعة المراوح فعاد الوضع الى الحالة الطبيعية شكرااخي


----------



## م رشدي حموده (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الكريم ، أبار المياه كلها تستخدم المضخات الغاطسة ، ويمكنك زيارة موقع جراندفوس وهى أفضل مضخة تعاملت معها شرط أن يكون المحرك فرانكلين ، ويمكنك زيارة الموقع والدخول على منحنى المضخات وتحدد المواصفات المطلوبة مثل Head $ Capacity Q & Suction Size الخ 0000000000000 
ورابط الموقع http://net.grundfos.com/doc/webnet/sp/int/tech.htm

وان شاء الله راح تستفيد ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، تحيااااتي


----------



## arslanouk (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## kasabeh104 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يوفق الجميع ومشكورررررررررررين اخوانى وان شاء الله برسل اليكم كتاوجات هامه وختلفه لجميع انواع الاعمال الميكانيكيه والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## سامح الديهى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*الطلمبات الغاطسه*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا أخوكم فى الله
_م / سامح الديهى_
_انا ماسك19محطة رفع فى دمياط الجديدة منهم5 محطات غواطس( جافة__)_
_حلوين وزى الفل هو بس فى حاجة صيانتهم مكلفة قوى لانك بتغير كل حاجة( لف + بلى + ميكانيكل سيل +التظبيط العام للغاطسه ) ده عيوبهم_
_انما فى ميزة جميلة انه لو قدر الله وحصل غرق للمحطة بيبقى الوضع طبيعى بل بتشغل الغاطسه عادىوالمحطة غرقانه بس أهم حاجة تكون الكابلات الداخله للغاطسه تكون مقفوله كويس جداحتى لا تدخل المياه داخل الغاطسه_
وياريت ياجماعه لو فى حد عنده معلومات أكتر يقول عليها
أو لو فى كتب أو مذكرات أو أى حاجة عن الموضع حتى نستفيد جميعا


اخوكم فى الله 
سامح اليهى


----------



## سامح الديهى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

kasabeh104 قال:


> الله يوفق الجميع ومشكورررررررررررين اخوانى وان شاء الله برسل اليكم كتاوجات هامه وختلفه لجميع انواع الاعمال الميكانيكيه والله ولى التوفيق


 ياريت يااخى والله 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامح الديهى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

ياريت ياجماعه لو فى حد اشتغل فى مجال المياه والصرف
عايز أعرف معلومات عن تصميم محطات الرفع وتصميم محطات المعالجة

أرجو من سيادتكم الافادة
وسلام


----------



## نسيم علي الصويفة (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد صور للمضخات والسلام عليكم


----------



## التكوين (12 ديسمبر 2010)

احسن مضخات لهده الاعماق بقوة 20 حصان


----------



## نركوك (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
كيف إختيار مولد لمضخة غاطسة قدرتها 25kw


----------



## سعيد معمل (8 يناير 2011)

نصيحة للاخ الفاضل لا تستخدم المضخات الغاطسة لعمق اكثر من 10امتار لان اعمال الصيانة تكون متعبة جدا ولابد من توافر مضخةعلى الاقل stand by مع العلم انه يمكن اسخدام المضخات الى اعماق تصل الى 60 متر أو اكثر مع استخدام الوصلات المرنه


----------



## abdelsalamn (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فقيه العرب (13 أبريل 2012)

ياريت لو حد يدلني في الاردن على محل يبيع مضخات ماء من البئر عمق 7 متر والى سطح 5 متر ومسافه افقيه 15 متر شرط مضخه غاطسه


----------



## abdelsalamn (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## usamacnc (17 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
نحن نقوم بتصنيع جميع انواع مضخات الابار الغاطسة وباجود الانواع كما نقوم بعمل صيانات و اصلاحات لها
مقر الشركة مصر القاهرة , المهندس اسامة


----------



## عبدالهادي علي سيدي (18 مايو 2013)

حسب علمي اذا كان العمق اكبر من 15 متر يجب استعمال مضخه غاطسه لان استعمال طلمبه سطحيه فوق الارض لايفيد


----------

